# My first automatic watch! Runs slow.



## rajat (Jan 2, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I got my first mechanical watch! I've wanted one for so long, I'm so excited. I just hope this isn't the beginning of a collection. That can't be good for my bank account 

In any case, I got a Carrera Calibre 5, this one specifically: TAG Heuer Watches > Calibre 5

It's running 32 seconds slow every 24 hours! I bought this watch used, but it looks to be in great condition. The guy I bought it from didn't wear it much, which was part of the reason he was selling it.

Now I've been reading different opinions, and some people say that the watch should perform pretty close to COSC standards right after the purchase. But I've also read that if you buy a new watch (or used that wasn't worn often), you should wear it for approximately 2 months before checking to see if it's running fast or slow. I've read the reason is because the oils get pooled up in one part of the watch, so after wearing it for a while, they'll redistribute to all parts of the watch.

What are your thoughts on this? Any help would be great! Thanks!!


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

IMO a watch running 32 sec slow per 24H isn't a good one, it should be sent for regulation.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Did he say how old the watch is? Without more history info, hard to say what the problem might be. Find a watchmaker to have it regulated. It's fairly inexpensive to do and might solve your problem.


----------



## Ray916MN (Feb 11, 2006)

Unfortunately if it is more than 3 years old, it probably needs service. 

Of course you can have it regulated to make it run more accurately, but that is just a band aid to the real issue if it is running slow because it needs service.

Service isn't so bad. I'd expect to pay about $100 at a qualified independent watchmaker.


----------



## rajat (Jan 2, 2011)

Who is considered a qualified independent watchmaker? I just have been scared by "Don't let anyone but Tag Heuer touch your watch as the warranty gets void."

I live in the SF Bay area, if anyone has any suggestions, it'd be great!


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Try to contact a Tag authorized dealer and tell them that a Tag watch with 32s low per day is a shame considered the price you paid for it and you want it to be regulated to an acceptable accuracy (should be around +/-6s per day).


----------



## rajat (Jan 2, 2011)

I called the closest authorized dealer (Tourneau) and they said for the watch to be repaired, they'd have to send it to Tag and that it would take anywhere from 3 - 4 months to get it back. Is that most people's experience with repairs from Tag?


----------



## Ray916MN (Feb 11, 2006)

The TAG Cal 5 is an ETA 2824, the most common Swiss movement ever.

If no one on the forum knows of a watchmaker in the SF area, I'd do a forum search or google it and you should find some good references.


----------



## ondmtn (Dec 2, 2010)

Swiss Baume Jewelers is a TAG AD

Swiss Baume Jewelers - Civic Center/Tenderloin - San Francisco, CA


----------



## selfwind (Oct 29, 2010)

ARA Master Watchmakers Arthur Lupu works on all Swiss brands and is an expert on ETA movements. Here is another lead.

http://www.masterwatchmaker.net/http://www.masterwatchmaker.net/


----------



## D1JBS (Jun 1, 2010)

I have the perfect solution for you. Buy more watches.

With a 'collection' you'll have to reset the time for each time you choose a watch for the day (a daily ritual I cherish!) so +/- 30 odd seconds per day will make no difference.

Bank account? You're a long time dead and a short time living...to hell with the cash!

Wear in good health and enjoy.


----------



## rajat (Jan 2, 2011)

D1JBS said:


> I have the perfect solution for you. Buy more watches.
> 
> With a 'collection' you'll have to reset the time for each time you choose a watch for the day (a daily ritual I cherish!) so +/- 30 odd seconds per day will make no difference.
> 
> ...


This is probably the best solution. Thanks! ;-)


----------



## rajat (Jan 2, 2011)

Thank you! I'll keep them in mind if Swiss Baume doesn't work out.



selfwind said:


> ARA Master Watchmakers Arthur Lupu works on all Swiss brands and is an expert on ETA movements. Here is another lead.
> 
> Eta Watches 2824-2, Eta 2671http://www.masterwatchmaker.net/


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

rajat said:


> I called the closest authorized dealer (Tourneau) and they said for the watch to be repaired, they'd have to send it to Tag and that it would take anywhere from 3 - 4 months to get it back. Is that most people's experience with repairs from Tag?


Do not send it back to Tag for this. Do some research and find a watchmaker. It can be regulated, re-sealed and pressure tested in a matter of minutes for about what it would cost you to ship it to Tag. This is a very simple procedure on a very simple movement.


----------

